# New BBQ



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

For years I have had a BBQ victim running at my haunt. After seeing Devils version, I decided it was time for a revamp. Here is my version of Devils version.

The skeleton cook will be wearing a grass skirt of some kind and cannibal style headdress. Just waiting on my wife to finish that. Also, the base has the Orange LED's covered with great stuff foam for that smoldering coal effect. I also drilled a bunch of holes holes through the foam and the base is hollow to house a fog machine for the smoke effect.

What do you think?


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Cool - great motion!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love it! Am I invited for supper?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Wicked. The "main course" is very nasty looking!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Great job. I tried that last year and had a problem with the victim sliding around the spit. What are you using for a motor ?


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

Bone Dancer said:


> Great job. I tried that last year and had a problem with the victim sliding around the spit. What are you using for a motor ?


My victim is actually a blucky. I ram a piece of 1/2 PVC through the body then through the neck and out an eye socket. I ran a couple of screws through the body and into the PVC. Same thing with the hands. I then put some greatstuff foam in the chest and stomach cavity and painted it.

The body hasn't slid around in 3 years.

I am using a windshield motor on a 5v 2A wall wart.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Chuck that is so great! I love the whole thing. Now I want one for my yard! Maybe next year....time is running short...so many projects...so little time. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## killer20 (Jun 16, 2011)

that is very cool


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The cook is totally enjoying his job


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

I love that!!!! awesome job!!!


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

That is sick, and I mean that with the highest possible praise!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

NICE work........


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

That was AWESOME!!!! I need one of those now. Great job!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i love him! can't wait to see this skellie with the headress and grass skirt!


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> i love him! can't wait to see this skellie with the headress and grass skirt!


Here is a teaser of the headdress my wife made. I also made some prop eyes and wired some Green LED's in them. I am going to try and take a video of the whole setup tonight.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Wow, she does good work.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That skellie is diggin' his new hat


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

So stellar!!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

He looks a little TOO excited about his headgear...


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Haha, this is gonna be good


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome movement!! Very much liking his new headgear!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Brilliant!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I so dig the "head dress". It is awesome! Give your sweet wife a kiss for her craftiness and awesome talent! It makes the prop so much more believable!!!:jol:


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for all the compliments.

I promised a night video with the cook wearing his full get up.

here you go:

Thought and suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Chuck that is AWESOME!! I wonder if a white LED light might be better, just because it is difficult to make out all the wonderful detail of your BBQ turner guy? Just try some different lighting...he is great but it is a shame to waste the detail on poor lighting.....You ROCK!


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Chuck that is AWESOME!! I wonder if a white LED light might be better, just because it is difficult to make out all the wonderful detail of your BBQ turner guy? Just try some different lighting...he is great but it is a shame to waste the detail on poor lighting.....You ROCK!


Yeah, the lighting will be much better when he is setup in the scene.


----------



## bfrd22 (Sep 30, 2011)

Wow, I love this. Folks around here are such an inspiration!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Dude your BBQ skellie is AWESOME!!!! I don't have anywhere to put something like that in my setup, but if I did I would sooo steal this idea!!! Great job!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

looks awesome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The BBQ looks great. You have a nice smooth motion with the skeleton.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Love the night video...coals look perfect...motion is smooth...VERY NICE


----------



## DarkTiki (Oct 11, 2011)

When I was a kid, that would've been the coolest Halloween thing in the world to me!

Actually, even as an adult it makes my Top Ten!  Excellent work!


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for the kind comments. I can't wait to show it off on the big day. 

I am really happy with the way this one turned out.


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Chuck said:


> For years I have had a BBQ victim running at my haunt. After seeing Devils version, I decided it was time for a revamp. Here is my version of Devils version.


COOL..! Happy I could help in a round about way. His northeast cousin likes his island look..!


----------

